
Nicereply turns your email into a customer service feedback system - mcxx
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/08/04/nicereply-turns-your-email-into-a-customer-service-feedback-system/
======
v21
I am not sure how much I want to bother clients by rating my responses. It's a
faff, and provides no real reward for them. There's too much junk at the
bottom of emails anyway. I'd also not want to apply it to all emails - and
there's a fuzzy line (where I work) between clients, providers, and random
other contacts.

Having said that, I do love it when someone responds with a "Thank You". Or,
in the case of one memorable client, poems praising how quickly the problem
has been solved. <3 those.

------
relix
$20 a month seems steep for something so simple. It's a good idea, although
I'm not sure as a customer if I'd want to take the trouble to rate a reply.

For $20 a month you could sign up with an integrated feedback system which, if
nicereply gains any traction, would soon integrate a similar feature anyway.

